# Bicycle Collection



## TheFizzer (Jul 5, 2013)

My friend & I are looking to buy a nice bicycle collection.  We'd like to keep it to the following states. Ohio, Michigan, Kentucky, Indiana, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida


----------



## panther boy (Jul 8, 2013)

*coection*

I have a collection of Cleveland Welding bikes, one real nice boys Hiawatha or Western Flyer with Western Flyer and Hiawatha Chainguard, 3 girls bikes, some chrome peaked fenders, some painted, correct wheels, handlebars, boys and girls tanks,  2 complete headlights with the chrome ribs, one missing the top, all original, early 50's  I'm in Fl, and I was going to start taking pics and put these up for sale.


----------



## rlhender (Jul 8, 2013)

I am in Indiana and have a collection that I would sell, I have Schwinn Phantoms, DX'S, straight bars,Elgins,Stingray's,Columbias and more..Some are nice originals and some are restored very nice If interested please email me at rick.henderson@bluelinxco.com

Rick


----------



## Stephen (Jul 28, 2013)

Send me your name and number. I'm going to be putting my collection of bikes, parts, accessories, motorwheels/bikes, up for sale in the near future. Many are fully restored. I have nothing newer then 1930. What I have will blow your mind. Regards, Stephen 269-781-7535


----------



## mruiz (Jul 29, 2013)

I got some, maybe I'l let go. PM sent.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 12, 2013)

*Mike*

Mike, I misplaced your phone number. I have what you are looking for. I will be picking up everything on Nov. 8th and moving it to Michigan. If you get this email me your contact info. skschnorr@yahoo.com. Peace, Stephen


----------



## classic rides with style (Oct 7, 2016)

How much and can u send me pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2016)

classic rides with style said:


> How much and can u send me pictures




Do you realize this post is three years old? V/r Shawn


----------

